
Brain scan of baby during birth - markstansbury
http://mindhacks.com/2010/12/07/brain-scan-of-baby-during-birth/
======
sbierwagen
Not a "brain scan" in the usual manner: It was a conventional MRI, not a
functional MRI. You don't see blood flow that indicates brain activity that
you do with a fMRI.

A more honest title would be "MRI image of child being born" or something
along those lines.

------
anthonycerra
Did you read the fine print under the photo? "Property of the TSA" =)

------
qq66
Really fascinating photo. Look at those huge eyes.

